# Forearm GPS



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2009)

There was a discussion regarding a GPS system worn on the wrist.  Someone link a website that sold them.  I've searched but my google-fu is weak, can someone repost the website for me?


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 19, 2009)

Here you go:
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=257


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 19, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> Here you go:
> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=257


Gracias, LOL only 10 min from posting.  Another reason I love this site..


----------



## JBS (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.compusa.com/applications/category/category_tlc.asp?CatId=4082

Another one^^


----------



## zushwa (Apr 20, 2009)

Be aware that the 201 has some features that the 101 doesn't, but the 101 runs off AAA batteries.  We sell literally hundreds, fuck maybe up to thousands, of the 101's.  Also, all of these fuckers are notorious for the pins breaking.  You might want to invest in this:
http://www.greygrouptraining.biz/215_Gear_Operator_s_GPS_Pouch_p/215ogps.htm

Later,


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 20, 2009)

zushwa said:


> Be aware that the 201 has some features that the 101 doesn't, but the 101 runs off AAA batteries.  We sell literally hundreds, fuck maybe up to thousands, of the 101's.  Also, all of these fuckers are notorious for the pins breaking.  You might want to invest in this:
> http://www.greygrouptraining.biz/215_Gear_Operator_s_GPS_Pouch_p/215ogps.htm
> 
> Later,



Is the 201 worth the extra money?  My guess is most of my guys will only use the basic functions, so I'dont want to buy Gucci when Nike will do.


----------



## jds (Apr 20, 2009)

The best price I found was at megagps.com for the 101


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 20, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Is the 201 worth the extra money?  My guess is most of my guys will only use the basic functions, so I'dont want to buy Gucci when Nike will do.



The 101 should do the job, also like Josh said you might want to look into a case for it.  I can't recall the case we had but the one at Grey Group looks similiar. The only clear pic I had:
View attachment 7630


----------



## demo18c (Apr 21, 2009)

i too wear the foretrex. I have been lead nav for two trips and used the foretrex on HAFs in both swamp, veggie areas and sandlots. easy to use with falcon view also....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 21, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Is the 201 worth the extra money?  My guess is most of my guys will only use the basic functions, so I'dont want to buy Gucci when Nike will do.



101 is the way to go because it takes batteries.  What do you need it to do?  Track route and give you grids?  The 101 does that plus sunrise sunset.  I don't know what the 201 adds to the fight.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2009)

Teufel said:


> 101 is the way to go because it takes batteries.  What do you need it to do?  *Track route and give you grids?  The 101 does that plus sunrise sunset.*  I don't know what the 201 adds to the fight.



That's it in a nutshell.  One or two gear gods in the unit, but most of us are too old to actually understand new technologies.


----------



## kaja (May 5, 2009)

I have (and love) 101. With LBT pouch it's great (original strap is kind of shitty... i lost it in two days) and if i can compare with other garmin models, it's really fast and have long battery life. Friend who have a 201 said it can work for about 3 days if used reasonable. But IMHO 101 is way to go when you don't know when you might meed electric socket next time.


----------



## PlattsburghJTTF (Nov 21, 2011)

275ANGER! said:


> The 101 should do the job, also like Josh said you might want to look into a case for it. I can't recall the case we had but the one at Grey Group looks similiar. The only clear pic I had:
> View attachment 7630


 
Did you ever recall which case this was?  I ordered the 1 in USCav.com, but it was too narrow for a Garmin 450T.  Thanks.

ja


----------



## CDG (Nov 21, 2011)

PlattsburghJTTF said:


> Did you ever recall which case this was? I ordered the 1 in USCav.com, but it was too narrow for a Garmin 450T. Thanks.
> 
> ja


 
I'm sure a Mod/Admin will be along shortly to explain why this picture is appropriate here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 21, 2011)

PlattsburghJTTF said:


> Did you ever recall which case this was? I ordered the 1 in USCav.com, but it was too narrow for a Garmin 450T. Thanks.
> 
> ja


 
Welcome to the site, please make yourself familiar with the site rules before you post again.  Thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 23, 2011)

Thread resurrection-wow.
Next question-do they have the us highway database in them too?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions folks.  I ended up looking around and getting a Foretrex 301 because of this thread.  Im really diggin it so far.  Ability to integrate into Falconview is a definite ++


----------

